# TMX Towable Mini-Ex



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.iequipt.com/InnovativeEquipment/tmx-excavator/tmx-video/


Saw this in the Cleaner mag, seems to be pretty cool. I've never heard of them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure how it doesn't pull itself over though :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks very wide, kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah it's 6 foot wide


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the dig-its can go through a gate. 

Stick with your mini ex


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

6' wide? 

I'd get a 580.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I would LOVE to own a TMX. I would leave it hooked to the septic truck all the time. Sure would beat hand digging all those lids.


----------

